

Manchester Museum time-lapse shows Egyptian statue move - travelorg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23029507

======
travelorg
Time-lapse footage shows an Egyptian statue moving in its glass display
cabinet, according to a Manchester Museum.

The museum says it installed a stop-motion camera after reports the carving
had started changing position, despite apparently not being moved by human
hands for 80 years.

The 10 inch stone statue dates back to 1800 BC.

